# Due Date



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Help I have seen other people post picture of their does back side to get help with due dates so I thought I would do the same thing- It was funny :ROFL: when I was putting them on the computer from the camara my 16 year old daughter happen to look at the screen just as it poped up and she said " WHOO" :GAAH: that was not what she thought she was going to see!
the buck was put with her after thanksgiving so sometime after the 25 of Nov. and I picked her up December 31 and they had just be separted that day...

so her due date could be anywhere from April 19th till May 25th.. she has milk in her utter because the 13 year old thought it would be cool to check one day and it is getting bigger

Do you have any ideas as to when? :shrug: 

Thank you Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no pic :?


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Pictures there now at least I hope everyone else can see them

Donna


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder is there but not filled....I'd say go with the latest due date possible.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say the later due date too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on how full she gets. BUT I would wait a little longer before pulling an all nighter like myself right now


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I say later date as well. 

Stacey! An all nighter?! You need your sleep!!! Trust me - this is coming from someone who simply cannot survive on less then 7 hours of sleep a night.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so it is an exageration.............how about "making your night a broken nights sleep"


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, I am already :ZZZ: But I am going to hike through my back lawn, plug in the light, put the mommy-to-be on the milkstand, take photos, feel ligs and GO TO BED!


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you so much-- I don't know if I am happy or sad about that... we are so busy right now trying to get this and that done, we have one of our own and a neice and nephue graduating this month... so we have a graduation ceramony to help plan,and a open house june 14th ,yard work to do, trips to take, that is the big thing we have a 4 day trip to Ohio the last weekend of this month_...(we have awsome friend who is going to take care of any babies we have at the time at her house she already has one of her own and will have 1 or 2 more in a few days maybe)_ a annual camping trip memorial weekend, that one is easy if babies are here they go with us, we did that 2 years ago. . and we only camp maybe 4 miles from home so we can come and ck on everyone a couple times a day..

How do you guys do this every year with lots of babies I only have 3 does and wondering were the time is going to come from... but this year I know is a different kind of year and we won't have these issues for 2 more years... but then this is going to be the last year every that I do not know due dates.. I will at least have a smaller window of time to be watching.. no more of this it could be any time in this 4-6 weeks...

The first doe to have her baby March 5th we took to a lady with lots of goats and she told us this is her due date March 5-7. and she was right on she had it on the 5th... That was easy because during breeding season she sit in front of the window and watchs everyone to see when things happen... my other two not so lucky- one came bred the guy that had her works full time so he did'nt have time to sit and watch, and my nubian a friend took her for me and she was not feeling well at the time so she was not watching either... so all I know is they were togather this long and so we have 4 - 6 week window.. :shrug:

Sorry for my rabbling I am just not sure which thing to do next and this baby stuff is not helping! DO NOT GET ME WRONG I LOVE BABIES they are a blast... and so much fun and so cute....  I just wish I new more how to plan for all of it.. which is my fault that I don't know but we live and learn.. and I have learned a big lesson this year...

How do you keep track of all this?

Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats ok, you figure it out eventually.

even if you do put your does in what is referred to has "pen breeding" like that again before you do that watch for signs of heat and chart it for a couple months. This will give you a very good idea when they will go into heat again and better pin point when she was bred.


----------

